# Is the ibanez SR5005E a decent bass?



## trickae (Mar 22, 2012)

I've never played a bass but i'm thinking of picking one up for bass tracking for personal tunes. This really caught my eye today at the guitar store/ 

It's the Ibanez SR5005E
http://www.ibanez.com/BassGuitars/model-SR5005E

Now I've been playing ibanez guitars for about 15 years and was wondering if ibanez make good basses as well?

What companies should be looking at for a decent bass around 1500-2000 mark?


----------



## xfilth (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome axe. I have the SR1006E FM, which is basically the same bass with some different woods, different preamp and another string.

Couldn't be happier. The US barts kill

And FWIW, Tom Murphy who used to play with Periphery used a SR5005 afaik


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 22, 2012)

If i had the dough brother, i would jump all over that bass in a heart beat, sick bass, def plays like butter, sounds amazing. if you can afford it, get it.


----------



## davisjom (Mar 22, 2012)

this bass is fantastic! i've played the 4 and 6 string versions as well as the 5. i can't even begin to describe how fantastic they are. if u can buy one, do it. if not, at least play them as often as you can


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 22, 2012)

my local music store has one of these and every time i go i play this bass and it makes me sad that i will never own one, not only does it sound amazing but it looks incredibly sexy


----------



## broj15 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've played a few of the premium ibanez basses and i was very pleased. I'm sure that one is even better.


----------



## trickae (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks guys - i'm pretty keen on the bass - the neck is far thinner than the fender basses that I tried it ( i know duh when did ibanez not make thin necks) and is incredibly lightweight dispite the long neck length. 

I didn't play it standing up but i don't think neck dive would be an issue due to the elongated upper horn. 

Thanks guys once the paycheck comes in i'll check her out.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 23, 2012)

In that price range, for that kind of modern, lightweight, slim-necked vibe, I'd go for a Dingwall ABZ.


----------



## trickae (Mar 26, 2012)

damn never head of those -


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 26, 2012)

trickae said:


> damn never head of those -



I have one. Extremely high quality, versatile sounds (ultra-aggressive to ultra-modern to vintage growl), light weight, easy to play, and well within the price range of the SR5005E.

Here's the AU dealer so you can get an idea of prices.
Verdi Specialist Guitars - Dingwall Guitars


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 26, 2012)

Dingwalls are damn fine basses.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 26, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Dingwalls are damn fine basses.



Yeah, but that one is like $8k-10k+


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 26, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Yeah, but that one is like $8k-10k+



Hey...a fella can dream.


----------



## that short guy (Mar 26, 2012)

Just my opinion but I'd go with a Warwick. Don't get me wrong Ibanez makes great basses, but warwick's are on a whole new level. 

But as far as that particular bass goes, It plays really well, if you're a small guy like me, the neck is really easy to play... the only complaint I have about it is I wasn't that impressed with teh pick ups


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 26, 2012)

that short guy said:


> Just my opinion but I'd go with a Warwick. Don't get me wrong Ibanez makes great basses, but warwick's are on a whole new level.
> 
> But as far as that particular bass goes, It plays really well, if you're a small guy like me, the neck is really easy to play... the only complaint I have about it is I wasn't that impressed with teh pick ups



I wouldn't say whole new level, just another flavour of bass, i love ibanez BTB and the Prestige SD series, but detest almost every warwick i have picked up, you eihter like it or you don't.

lke anything else in music it al falls to taste really.

Dingwalls are great, and Canadian, woot

and expensive as hell, but if i had the dough i might jump on one. but still an amazing bass for the price the prestige SD series is def a bass to jump on for metal to jazz to funk


----------



## trickae (Mar 26, 2012)

but guys - i'm not a bass player - it's something i want to try out when tracking songs at home. I have close to 10 electric guitars and 2 acoustics, so I'm primarily going to be playing regular guitar over the bass. Obscure builders and custom orders are out of my budget (for a bass - sorry)


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm dominantly a bass player, and my GAS for the 6 string version (SR5006E) is immense. I haven't played any of the Prestige basses, but I've played their BTB's and several standard SR basses, and was VERY impressed by the BTB's, and my only complaint about the standard SR's was the bridge.
So I would be shocked if the SR Prestige basses are anything short of amazing.


----------



## trickae (Mar 29, 2012)

thats what i wanted to hear. 

Dropping the funds for these bad boys. Are bartolini pups decent or are they considered stock standard and better to be replaced?


----------



## trickae (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 30, 2012)

Barts are good pickups. I put bartolini narrow soapbar humbuckers in my 1st self-built bass. They sound very nice, and have a wide range of available tones. A lot of people say that barts are "polite"...that is, they don't bark and wail as easily as something like an EMG. It's in there if you want it, but it might take a bit more coaxing than with some other brands.

Some cheaper ibby basses have Bartolini MK pickups, which are Korean made. The prestige, though, has US made custom radiused pickups. Good stuff.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 30, 2012)

I actually prefer the Barts for metal. Mind you i like an almost Alex Webster type tone, clean, punchy, has a metal/jazz/funk vibe to the sound.

i've played EMG's on bass and they sound great, but also find them physically uncomfortable. the Radius on the barts is great for me for comfot when playing (for giners anyhow).

The stock barts on the BTB&#8217;s actually sound pretty damn great for funk/jazz/metal, so I can imagine the USA version on the Prestige is going to be all the more tonal awesomeness. Also keep in mind as well that the prestige line comes with a mid Q knob for further tonal flexibility with the pickups, and has an EQ bypass switch so you can get just straight volume and balance so you can hear the pickups in the natural form.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 1, 2012)

Idk if you bought it yet or not, but if you haven't, the SR4005 sounds the same and is a lot cheaper, according to an online review that compared them side by side.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 1, 2012)

Currently having this exact bass at home until my bassist comes to pick it up. It's incredible, plays like butter and looks stunning. The build quality on it is awesome, too. Get it!


----------



## trickae (Apr 2, 2012)

haven't bought it yet - but will do in about a month. 

I'll put up a NBD (new bass day) once it comes in. Currently looking for one second hand.


----------

